# Hide cracks in glass?



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 9, 2019)

I'm typing a post from a phone for my first time ever trying it, so we'll see if it works.

Is there any way to hide all the damage in this medieval bottle? I believe it to have been previously reconstructed.  So I don't know how pervious the cracks are to insert some liquid or resin to modify its refractive index.
Plus, without baking on an enamel glass coating, can I hide the big area of either fill or where the glass rotted out?


----------



## sandchip (Sep 9, 2019)

Never tried it, but something like Kroil might penetrate the cracks and hide them, although it would have to be refreshed periodically.


----------



## Screwtop (Sep 9, 2019)

They made glass back in Medieval times? I thought that was a Roman thing. I am not educated enough about glass making. That's what happens when you narrow down a field to just the part you like, and not the whole part... I'm hijacking, am I?

Sorry, not sure what to do about that.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 9, 2019)

*Don't do anything to the bottle!  Clearly, the piece has been skillfully (professionally?) restored.  This appears to be a museum restoration.  Messing with it now risks returning it to pieces.  *


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 9, 2019)

Orange duct tape hides cracks well. :-D


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 10, 2019)

I'll go in order of posts:

*Sandchip*, I'd be afraid that any sort of oil that remains liquid may increase its likelihood of fracturing again. Oil, of course, decreases friction, and glass on glass has friction. It'd sort of be like two fault lines: friction kept them stable until the friction decreased or energy increase, and they slipped on each other and broke the land apart. While oil definitely can alter a refractive index, thus giving the illusion that there is less or even no damage (at certain angles), it is just too dangerous. 

*Screwtop*, the medieval era comes after the Roman era, so the likelihood of glass-making being lost in its entirety, world-wide, is low. Some of Europe's most beautiful stained glass windows come from this time. Glass bottles from this time are just so little studied.  
*
Harry Pristis*, yes, I believe it to have been restored in a museum or major collection at some point. The cracks, though, are not fully sealed. I'm pretty sure that it would not hold water, though I haven't tried (and don't intend to). I just wanted to make one side display better. Since you have a great amount of knowledge, do you think I should fill in the open cracks and small holes with a clear UV-cured resin to strengthen it? I'm afraid to even hold it. 

*Uncle Bruce*, hah hah. I'm sure it would blend right in with the bottle, too! Great idea!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 11, 2019)

*
It won't hold water?!!!  Put it on a shelf and admire it from a distance.
*


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 12, 2019)

I doubt it will but have not tried. It has to travel 2,500 miles with me across the country tomorrow. When it gets back to Michigan, I will probably fill in the gaps with a clear repair resin unless other information persuades me to alter route.


----------

